# Not working dog related - but need training help



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I am working on teaching Abby this trick:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1ruKvo-uy4

I've run into a hiccup.

She puts her front feet on the rope and leans her body weight on it. She is comfortable with the movement of the rope.

I'm having a rough time getting her to move her back legs at all. 

If I bring a lure forward, she stretched out. If I bring it up, she stands tall. If I bring it down, she leans forward until her feet slip off the rope. All without moving hind legs so I have nothing to click. 

:sigh:

My attempts on hind leg targeting have all been unsuccessful. 

:sigh:

Any clicker trainers with ideas?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Anne, I hate to be the dumper here but this probably belongs on another training forum.
If anyone wants to answer, please do it in a PM. 
Thanks! 
One of them $#%^&*# mods!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah, I know better. 

With so many crazy people in the world, it's hard to leave the safe confines of you sane people. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


Yes, PMs would work fine with this one.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> it's hard to leave the safe confines of you sane people. :lol:



Oh, you mean Jeff? Yes, we're lucky to have him as kind of our "front man" to act sane and civilized and lend us a patina of normalcy.


----------

